# Weekly Competition 2015-14



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U
*2. *U2 F' R2 F R' U' R U2
*3. *R' F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U R
*4. *F R' U2 R2 F U' F R U'
*5. *F' U2 R' U' R U F R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B2 R D2 B' D2 L2 D L' F U F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2
*2. *F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R D' L' B2 F' U2 L' B2 U R F'
*3. *B D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U F' R' U L' B' U L2 U F
*4. *B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B L' F D2 U B2 R2 D'
*5. *U' B2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 U L B' F L U2 L D2 L2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Uw U' Rw B2 F2 R2 D Fw L2 B' L' F R Uw2 B Fw2 D2 Rw D' F2 D' B2 Rw D Uw2 Fw L2 Uw2 F' L2 B F L2 B' Rw2 D2 L2 Fw Rw'
*2. *B' F2 Uw L F U2 B' Fw F2 Rw2 R' B2 F Uw L D' R' B2 L' Fw F' Rw R2 Fw U' B U' R2 Fw Uw2 U' F R' D2 R Uw2 U' B' U R2
*3. *B2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 F D' U2 L Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw Rw R2 Uw L' F2 Uw' B2 L2 B Fw' D' Fw2 U' Rw2 F' L B' Fw R' B Rw R' U2
*4. *F L' Uw' U Rw F' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 Rw D Fw U L Rw B' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 L2 Rw2 D Rw D2 Uw2 U' B' D Rw' D' Uw2 Rw D Rw2 R2 Fw' D2
*5. *U2 F R' Fw' L D2 L' R2 Uw' L Rw U Rw2 R Fw L D2 F' D' Uw2 B R Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' D Uw L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw' R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' D' F L Bw2 Lw' Bw' L Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L Rw R' Bw' Fw2 U2 R' Uw' Lw2 R Dw F' U Lw U2 Rw' F' D' Uw2 F' L B R' F2 Rw2 B' D R2 Dw' Fw F L Fw U' Rw2 B' Fw' Lw' D Uw'
*2. *Dw Bw L' Uw L' R' F' L' Bw' U2 Bw' Uw' Lw' D L2 Bw2 U L2 Lw' F Lw U L2 Lw R Fw Lw' F U2 Rw' R2 B Fw2 F D2 Lw Rw Uw Fw' F2 D Uw2 Fw F' L Rw' Fw' R B' Fw2 R' Uw2 F2 Lw Rw' F' Lw2 Uw Bw' Dw2
*3. *U F' R2 B2 Dw' Rw D2 B2 F' D B' D' Uw L2 U' F L B2 Rw2 U2 Fw L2 F2 Lw' R' Bw F2 U Bw Uw2 Bw Lw' Uw2 Fw2 R D2 Uw2 U' Bw Fw R B2 Fw D2 Dw F Rw' B2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 F Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw L2 Bw' Rw'
*4. *Rw2 D Dw2 U' R B' R Uw Rw Uw' Bw Fw U Fw' Rw D2 Fw' R Dw' Bw Dw2 Rw U R' B2 Rw' Bw' D' U Lw2 B2 Bw' F' Uw' L2 Lw' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw' L2 D2 Uw' L B2 Fw2 D' B2 D2 Rw U L2 Lw Rw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' B
*5. *Lw' U L2 B Bw Fw2 Uw B D Dw2 U2 L' R' F' Dw2 F2 L' Dw U2 R' F' R' U2 Fw2 Uw' U' Lw Fw L B Bw Lw2 R B' Fw' F R' Fw' Lw2 U Lw' Bw2 Dw' L F' R' U2 Lw R' D' B D2 Uw Fw' L2 Dw Lw Rw D' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 F' R2 3U 3R2 R2 2B 3F L2 B 2B' 2D' 2B' R' 3F' 3U 3F2 F' 2L' R2 2B L F 2D 2L 3U' 3R' 2F' L2 R' D2 2U' 2B2 L2 U' B2 2B' L' D 2U L 2B2 2F' F R U F' 2L' 2F' 3R' 3F 2R U F R' 2B 2R2 D 2L 2D' 2R' R' U' R' 3U' L' 2F2 3U2 3R 2R2
*2. *U2 2L' B 2B' 2F' F2 L 2L2 D2 U R 2F' 2D2 3U2 3F2 3U' 2L2 3R 3F D2 3U2 B' 2R2 2B' 2F' D 2D' 2F2 F 2D 2L2 3F' L' 3F' 2D U 3R 2U U 3R B 3U2 2B' F U' 3R B' D 2B 3F 2F' 3U' 2B' 3R' 2B' 2D U2 L 2L2 F D2 2L' 3R2 R2 3F' 3R D 2F2 F' 3R
*3. *L 3R2 F' 3U 2U F' D' 3F F' 2D' U2 3R 2D 2B2 3F2 F 2D 3U 2L R B 3F L 2L' R' 2D L 2L' 3U 2U 3F 2R2 B2 3F' 3U 2F 3R' B2 3F2 L' 3R' R2 U2 3F2 2F2 2R' B 3U2 2U' R' B 2B' 2U' 2L' B L 3R' B F 3U2 F2 L' 2R 3F 3R2 B' 2F' F2 R' 2F2
*4. *2F' D' 2B' F2 2U2 2L' 3R2 2D' R B' 2B2 3F 2L2 3R' 2R' U B' U' 2R' D' 2D2 2B2 3F2 2L 3R R' 2B2 F2 U2 2B 2L2 2F2 2R D' 2L2 3R2 2D 3U' 2U' 2L' 2F 2U2 3F2 2L 3U L2 2D2 B 3U' 3R2 B 2B' 3F2 2F 2D2 U' L' D' 2U2 U' L2 U B' 2D' 2U' 3F' 3R 2U2 3R2 R'
*5. *2D B 2F' F 3R 2D' R2 F2 U2 2F2 L' B2 U2 3F' L 2L' 3R 2R' 2D 2B' F2 2R' B' 2F L 2D B' 3U' 2R2 D2 2B2 3F2 2F' 3U2 L 2R2 2D 3U' 2B' 2F 2U R 2U2 2F D 3U R' 2F2 2L U' L' 2L' 3R2 D2 F' L 3R' B2 F' 3R' 2R2 3U' U' L2 3R2 B 3R2 2D L2 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 3L B2 D' 3U2 2U' 3F D' 3B2 L 2U' B' 3R' F2 L 3D U2 2B2 3F D' 3D2 2F 2U2 3L R' 3B' 2F2 F2 2U' 2B 2L 2R' 2U' 2L D2 2L' 3B' 2F' F' U2 2L' R' B2 2F 3U 2L R 2F 3L 3D' F' 2L 3B 3R B2 U 3R2 2D2 2U' 3F2 F 3L' 3B' 2F' 2L2 3F' 3D 3B2 F2 2L 3D' 2B 3D2 F2 U L' 3B2 F 2D' 2U2 B2 2B 3B' F' 3D 2U 2L2 R' B2 2B L2 B' 3F' 2D2 B2 D2 3F 3L2 2R 2D
*2. *2L2 3B L R2 F' 2D 3L 2R2 R2 2D 3R2 3B' 2U2 3F2 2D U2 3R' 2D 3F2 D 2U2 2L' 2B2 3R2 2R' 2D2 U R 2F U 2L' 2B 3L2 2F2 3R2 2B F 3D2 3L2 F' 2U' 2R2 F2 3D' 2U' U' B2 2R2 B U' 2F' 2L D U2 2F' 3L 3U 2U F 2R2 R' 2B2 3L2 3F' 3L2 3D2 2B 2F D2 2B' L' 3R2 3U 2B2 3D' 2B L R 3D' R' D2 2R2 D 3U B2 3D2 3L B2 2U B' 2B 2F' D 3D 2R 3B' 2L2 3D 3F2 3L2
*3. *R 2D2 U2 3F' 2D' U' L2 2L2 3L 3R' 2B 2F2 2L' 3B2 2D 2B' L' 2B' 2D 3R 2R' D 3D2 3R B 2D' 2R2 3B U 3F2 3L2 2B' L2 D L 3L' 3R 2R R' B' 3B 2U' F2 L 3L D' L' 2B U' 3F F' 2R' F' U2 2R2 2U2 L' 2R R' 3B2 2D 3R 3B' R' 2U2 L' 3D 2B' 3F2 2D 2L2 B' 3B 2F F' 3U' 3R 2D' U' 3F2 3R D2 2B2 3U' 2L' 2D' 3U 3F' D2 2R U' 3B2 3D' 2B 3R2 2B2 3D' B 3B' L'
*4. *L 2L' 3F 2U' 2F2 U2 B' R2 3F' F2 2D 2L 3L' D' 2R' B D' 2B2 3F 2D' B' 3F' F 2L 3F' L 3L 2R D' 2U2 U2 F 3D2 U2 2R 3U2 F' 3U' 3F 2F2 2D 3L' R' B2 3D' 3U2 2U 2B R' 2D2 3D 2U R' 3D' L' 3B2 3R2 U2 F2 2L' 2R U' 2R' 2U' 2B2 3D2 3F 3R2 2U 2R2 2U 3L U2 2B U' 3B2 2D' R2 F2 R' 3U' 3F 2F2 2U' 3L' 2B D 2R 3U U 3F2 2F' F2 3L2 2D' 2B' L D' U' 3L
*5. *L 2R R' 3D' 2L' U2 R2 3F2 F 3D 2U2 3B 2U 2B' 3U' L2 3B L' 3L' 3U2 3R' 2R' B2 3F2 F' L2 3L D' R2 3U' 2L R B D' 2D' 3D 3U' 3F2 2F' F2 L' F' 2U2 2R' B 2B 2F 3L' 3U' 3R' B' 2B2 D' 3R' B2 3R' 2R' 2F2 F2 2U2 3B2 3R' D2 2R2 2B2 2F 2L' 2R' R 2B2 2F D 3D2 2L D B 2L 2R R D 2D2 3D2 B 3L' 3B' 2D' U' 2R' B 3B2 3D2 U' B' 2U' 3F 3L 3D2 3U2 2R' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R' F2 R F R2 U' R' U'
*2. *F U2 F' R2 F' R U' F U2
*3. *U F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B R2 F D2 F D2 F L2 F D2 R U F' L2 U' L' B F2
*2. *D2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 R' F D' R' U2 B L U2 L'
*3. *B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 L' B' D F D' L2 R2 D' L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D' U B' Fw2 Rw Uw F2 Uw' R' U B Rw2 U B Fw F2 Uw Rw' U2 R2 D2 F2 Rw2 F' R2 U' Fw2 L2 Fw D2 Fw' Uw' L2 R D Uw Fw2 D2 Rw
*2. *Rw2 D' L F Rw' D' Fw F Rw Uw U Fw2 L' F2 U' F2 U Rw D2 L2 D2 Fw R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B F' R' B L' Fw' D' B Fw R2 D' B L Uw'
*3. *Fw' L' Rw R2 U' F' Uw U F Uw F' D L Fw F' R B2 L R' U' B' D' Uw2 R2 Fw2 F' U2 Fw' D2 Fw Rw2 R B L' B' Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Fw D' Rw R' U' F2 L' Fw2 D Uw' B Dw' B' Bw' Fw U2 Bw' Dw2 Uw R Dw' U B Fw F2 Dw2 F D2 Dw B Fw' Rw B D' Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' Dw2 U' Rw2 Uw' U' L' Bw Uw' Bw' R' D Dw' U2 Fw2 Dw R2 D' L R2
*2. *B D2 Dw Rw D2 Uw2 F Uw2 U' Fw2 F' U R Bw Dw2 R' D2 Bw' Uw U2 Lw B Bw Dw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Fw Rw' Bw F L2 Dw' Lw' U2 Lw Rw2 R' D2 U' B2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw2 R2 Bw' D Uw' Rw Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 R
*3. *R2 B R Bw Dw Lw F' L2 B' Lw Rw' Bw' Fw Lw' R Bw' Dw2 F' L' Rw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 F Dw Fw Lw2 R Bw Dw' U' B2 Uw' Lw' D' Dw' F R2 F U2 Lw' U' Rw2 R B2 Bw Fw L D2 U' Bw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Fw' Dw' L Lw' Rw2 Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 3U' 2U L B 3U 2U' 3R2 B' 2F2 F 2U' 3F2 D 2F' R 2U2 R 3U 2L2 2R' 3U' 2R B 2B 3F' 2L 2U U2 2B2 3F L2 3R 2R' 2B' 2D2 2R2 2F2 D2 U L' R B2 3R R' 3F' 2F' 2L2 U 2R 2F D2 L2 3R' B2 2F L' 3R2 3F' L D 3R 2R2 U2 2B 2R' U2 B' F L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 2U' U 3L B 2D 2U 3B' 3R2 2F R 2U 3R' 3U 3R' 3D 3L 3D 3U U' B2 2B2 3F2 2F' D' 2R' D' U2 3R2 2R2 2B' 3B' 2R2 3D 3R' U' 2F L' 3U 2F' 2L2 3D2 2L 3B' F' R2 3U 2F2 3D' 3F 3R 3B2 3F 2U' 2R' 2D' 2F2 L2 2R2 2D2 2B2 2F2 2U' 3B2 3F2 L2 3L R B' 3U' U2 2B' 3B' F 2L' 3U F L2 3L2 B' 3B' 3F F R B2 3B2 3F2 2F 2R2 D2 3U2 3L 3R2 2R' B2 2B2 2F 2U 3F F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R D U' B L' D2 R B' D2 B2
*2. *B2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 D' B' D' R U L F2 R2 U' B' R2
*3. *F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U R U2 L' D' F' D' L2 R2 B
*4. *F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 U' B' R2 D' L U' F R D' B U
*5. *B2 R' D2 U2 L B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F' D' F2 L B' D' U' B' U
*6. *B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 F U2 B F' D2 L' U' B L U2 L' D B U F2
*7. *L D R2 D B' U F2 R' U' F D2 F L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B'
*8. *R2 B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F L D F' U2 L D2 U2
*9. *D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L' F' R B' L U' F2 D' R' D
*10. *D R' F2 U2 F' D2 B U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U2
*11. *U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L' D R B2 L B' D U F D2
*12. *U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' R B' D B2 F2 R' B F
*13. *D U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R' D2 U' L2 D' B2 R
*14. *R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L U2 B2 R2 U' F L2 U' B D' L2 R2 U2
*15. *F2 D2 U2 L' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D F2 L' F L B' D' R F2 U2
*16. *L2 B' R2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R' D' B' L' R2 B R' B R F2
*17. *R2 D U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F L U2 B' D B' F2 L2 B2 U
*18. *U' L F' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F2
*19. *F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L' U F' D2 B' U' B F D2
*20. *U2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L R2 D' R' F D2 B' R F2 L2 B U2
*21. *R U B2 R2 D' L' F D' R2 L' B' U2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 B2
*22. *R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' R D B' R2 F' D U
*23. *L2 U2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 F' L B' R2 D2 U' B R B R2 B2
*24. *R' D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R B' U' L2 F' U F' L2 D2 F' D'
*25. *F2 B' U2 R B' U2 B2 D2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' D2 L2 U' F2
*26. *L B U' L2 F L' D F D' R' U2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D B2 U
*27. *B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 L U' B D2 U B D L' R' B
*28. *L U2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D F' U B2 F R F L2 D2 R
*29. *R D' B' D' L2 U R U' B' U R D2 B U2 D2 F U2 F R2 F
*30. *B2 D' L2 D U B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R B2 R F D2 R' B2
*31. *R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R U B' L D' F2 R F' R2
*32. *F D2 L2 R2 F R2 B F' L2 D2 F D' L D2 F' L' D' R' U' L'
*33. *D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F L' D' B F' U' L2 U' R B2 F2
*34. *F2 U L B' U' L' D' B2 D F2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R L2
*35. *R D2 L B2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 R2 B R2 D' B2 U' F2 L' B L R
*36. *U' R F2 U L2 U2 R' D2 F U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D L2 D' R2
*37. *U' F2 B2 L F' U R2 F2 L U R' U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B2
*38. *B' D2 R2 F D' R L' B2 D' B2 R L2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 D2 L'
*39. *U D' F' D' R2 U R F L' U2 F L2 F2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B U2
*40. *B F U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 B' F' R' B R' D B U R' D L2 B' L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' L2 B' U R' D2 L2 R B' U R2
*2. *U' R' D' L' B2 L' F' D' L' B2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B' L2
*3. *R F R' L U2 L2 F' U' L' D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2
*4. *R' F2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B R' U B' L D2 R' B' F
*5. *D2 U2 B2 R F2 R D2 L2 R B2 R B' R D L2 U' L' F D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R B' U2 L D2 L F U2
*2. *B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 L' F L2 F R B2 U B' U
*3. *L2 R2 F U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' R D B' F' L' D2 U' B R2 B2
*4. *F2 L' B' R2 D L2 F D' F R' B' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2
*5. *B2 R U2 R B' R D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L' B' F' D' F2 R F D2 U2 F2
*2. *B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R F L' R2 B R2 F D' B' L'
*3. *F2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 D F U B L B D F L2 D
*4. *R2 F L2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 B' R2 D' F L' B2 L D' R2 F' R'
*5. *F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B' D B2 L' F2 L F' L' B F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D F D2 B' L' B2 L2 D R2 B R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R U2 R F U
*3. *B2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' B L D2 U' L R U2 R2
*4. *U' R2 Uw L' Rw' D Rw2 D' U F' R' D' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw R' Fw D' R' F2 L' R U Fw' U2 Fw' L' R Uw2 U2 R' Fw F' U L2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U R2 U' R2 F U' R F R'
*3. *B2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R F L2 U F L D' R' D2 B
*4. *D Uw2 B2 L' U' Rw2 R' D2 L2 B' Fw' Rw B' Fw2 F2 U L2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B Fw D L2 U' F2 U' F' L Uw F L R' U2 F' D U2 Fw2
*5. *Bw2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw F Lw' Uw2 R Bw Rw F Rw2 F2 U' R D Uw U Lw D R2 Dw' F' Dw U Rw D' Rw B' Rw2 D' Fw2 Dw' F Lw R' D2 Lw' B L' F Uw' R' B2 D F2 Lw' B D Uw' U Fw2 Uw2 L R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B L' B U' R' B' R l r
*2. *L' R' L B' L U' B L' l r u'
*3. *U L B R' U L' R' U R' r' u'
*4. *L' R L' R' L B' R l' b
*5. *U' R L' B' U R L' U' R u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -4)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U D' U' L D' R L U D' U'
*2. *R' U D' L' R' U' L' D' U'
*3. *U R' U' R' L' U L R' U' D' U'
*4. *U' D L' D' L' D U L' U D' U'
*5. *R L' U D U' L' U' L' U' D' U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 31, 2015)

3x3: 11.41, 11.60, 14.10, 12.04, 10.43 = 11.68


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 1, 2015)

2x2: 10.64, 8.85, 8.57, (10.87), (1.78) = 9.35.
3x3: 13.74, (11.12), 15.55, 12.72, (15.87) = 14.00
4x4: (1:05.18), 1:13.47, 1:07.41, 1:05.39, (1:25.18) = 1:08.76
5x5: 2:04.32, 2:10.53, 2:06.14, (1:56.00), (2:40.79) = 2:07.00
OH: 36.82, 30.75, (27.32), (46.28), 27.90 = 31.82
Pyraminx: 9.03, (15.16), 12.33, 12.71, (5.30) = 11.36
MTS: 2:30.20, 1:54.25, (1:37.29), 2:04.05, (DNF) = 2:09.50


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 1, 2015)

2x2 : 6.88, 3.57, 4.65, 5.08, 3.13 = 4.43
3x3 : (14.74), 16.00, 15.01, (16.86), 14.90 = 15.30
4x4 : (1:02.87), 1:00.26, (55.81), 1:00.23, 58.58 = 59.69
5x5 :1:55.45), 1:52.08, 1:45.38, (1:31.87), 1:48.66 =1:48.71
6x6 : 3:06.13, 3:05.75, (2:54.64), 3:02.45, (3:18.24) = 3:04.78
2x2 BLD : 41.64, 59.11, 46.47 = 41.64
OH : 39.48, (49.05), 42.02, (35.67), 38.27 = 39.92
MTS: 50.56, (1:17.69), 1:05.09, 52.64, (41.66) = 56.10
2-4 relay : 1:15.95
2-5 relay : 3:27.21
Megaminx : (1:43.56), (1:22.26), 1:41.29, 1:27.39, 1:28.49 = 1:32.39
Pyraminx : 6.38, 5.36, (6.46), 4.86, (4.00) = 5.53
Square-1 : (38.72), (1:33.82+), 39.93, 50.07, 39.71 = 43.24
Skewb : 10.82, (12.66), (6.24), 10.82, 9.02 = 10.22


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (18.14) 20.16 18.30 (22.01) 21.33 = *19.93*


----------



## DuLe (Apr 4, 2015)

*333*: 15.25, (14.94), 16.75, 15.28, (22.86) = *15.76*
*222*: 5.91, 5.43, 5.85, (5.94), (4.48) = *5.73*
*444*: 1:15.55, (1:07.34), 1:17.22, 1:10.86, (1:28.36) = *1:14.54*
*555*: 2:37.94, (2:48.00), 2:40.05, 2:46.54, (2:30.56) = *2:41.51*
*333 BLD*: 2:29.97, (2:51.69), (2:38.77) = *2:29.97*
*333 OH*: 33.86, (46.07), (30.69), 39.29, 38.72 = *37.29*
*PYRAM*: 6.28, (8.07), 5.33, (5.12), 5.76 = *5.79*
*MINX*: 3:02.18, (3:07.88), 2.49.83, (2:13.69), 2:31.84 = *2:47.95*
*SQ1*: 48.19, (43.71), 58.32, 59.49, (1:06.08) = *55.33*
*SKEWB*: (20.57), 16.77, (11.52), 14.74, 16.87 = *16.13*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2015)

OH: 15.85, 14.94, 13.57, (13.32), (17.12) = 14.79
3x3: 8.78, 8.80, (10.66), 9.08, (8.18) = 8.89
2x2: 1.73, (6.78), 2.61, 3.10, (1.58) = 2.48
5x5: 1:10.73, (1:06.23), 1:14.27, 1:20.25, (1:21.31) = 1:15.08


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2015)

*3x3:* 14.45, 14.08, 13.65, (15.56), (12.99) = 14.06
*4x4:* (1:07.04), (54.86), 1:01.41, 1:04.05, 54.91 = 1:00.12
*5x5:* (1:35.18), 1:40.51, (1:49.55), 1:45.55, 1:37.02 = 1:41.03
*6x6:* (3:04.44), (2:37.93), 2:43.11, 2:47.02, 3:04.15 = 2:51.43
*7x7:* (5:00.36), 4:31.30, (4:19.10), 4:39.67, 4:22.14 = 4:31.04
*OH:* (23.93), 26.36, 28.25, (33.90), 27.50 = 27.37
*Megaminx:* (2:35.79), 1:56.63, 2:22.73, (1:52.65), 2:13.07 = 2:10.81


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 7, 2015)

*2x2:* 5.20, (6.51), 6.30, 4.08, (2.84) = 5.19
*3x3:* 18.26, (15.06), 15.29, 16.07, (20.45) = 16.54
*4x4:* 1:00.07, (1:15.04), 1:06.14, 1:12.54, (58.02) = 1:06.25
*5x5:* (2:26.53), 2:02.62, (1:55.95), 2:16.50, 2:03.99 = 2:07.70
*6x6:* (3:53.28), (4:41.81), 4:25.31, 3:56.31, 4:04.43 = 4:08.68
*3OH:* 36.82, (37.09), 36.23, (31.58), 34.89 = 35.98
*3BLD:* DNF, 2:38.50, 3:20.39 = 2:38.50
*Pyra:* (11.26), 9.73, 10.86, 8.88, (4.71) = 9.82
*Magic:* 2.18, 3.58, 1.97, (1.85), (4.87+) = 2.58
*M. Magic* 3.98, 3.81, 3.63, (4.27), (3.22) = 3.81


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 7, 2015)

Results week 14: congrats to ichcubegern, Cale and EMI!
Very even top three this week .

And a little "welcome back" to Cornelius who has not participated for about two years 
(and not really since 2011)

*2x2x2*(27)

 1.51 KevinG
 2.09 stevecho816
 2.48 Yes, We Can!
 2.91 Jasiolek
 3.38 Wookie
 3.66 EMI
 4.43 bacyril
 4.64 ichcubegern
 4.68 bh13
 4.70 FaLoL
 4.77 Cale S
 4.92 giorgi
 5.10 CuberM
 5.19 Scruggsy13
 5.53 CyanSandwich
 5.73 DuLe
 5.89 Andri Maulana
 6.31 cubefanatic
 7.14 LostGent
 7.27 Kenneth Svendson
 7.43 Schmidt
 7.46 BoshedCubes
 8.13 h2f
 9.35 notfeliks
 16.86 MatsBergsten
 20.89 bulletpal
 21.26 arbivara
*3x3x3 *(31)

 8.89 Yes, We Can!
 9.18 stevecho816
 9.87 EMI
 10.52 KevinG
 11.68 SirWaffle
 12.03 giorgi
 12.52 Wookie
 13.03 bh13
 13.48 Jasiolek
 13.56 ichcubegern
 13.72 FaLoL
 14.00 notfeliks
 14.06 Dene
 14.18 Andri Maulana
 14.57 typeman5
 15.21 Cale S
 15.30 bacyril
 15.64 CuberM
 15.76 DuLe
 16.54 Scruggsy13
 16.87 LostGent
 17.65 Kenneth Svendson
 18.00 CyanSandwich
 19.93 MarcelP
 22.24 cubefanatic
 24.49 h2f
 27.05 Schmidt
 30.93 BoshedCubes
 37.11 MatsBergsten
 49.52 arbivara
 55.02 bulletpal
*4x4x4*(20)

 37.67 stevecho816
 38.04 EMI
 44.52 KevinG
 47.33 FaLoL
 59.69 bacyril
 59.98 ichcubegern
 1:00.12 Dene
 1:00.17 Andri Maulana
 1:06.25 Scruggsy13
 1:08.69 Cale S
 1:08.71 bh13
 1:08.76 notfeliks
 1:14.54 DuLe
 1:19.76 Kenneth Svendson
 1:28.68 h2f
 1:34.47 CyanSandwich
 1:38.77 Schmidt
 1:41.65 LostGent
 2:12.48 MatsBergsten
 3:53.25 bulletpal
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:15.08 Yes, We Can!
 1:26.07 FaLoL
 1:27.17 EMI
 1:31.14 ichcubegern
 1:41.03 Dene
 1:47.58 bacyril
 1:55.63 bh13
 2:07.00 notfeliks
 2:07.70 Scruggsy13
 2:14.98 Cale S
 2:22.22 Jasiolek
 2:41.51 DuLe
 2:41.97 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:31.23 EMI
 2:43.97 Wilhelm
 2:50.58 FaLoL
 2:51.43 Dene
 3:04.78 bacyril
 3:47.46 ichcubegern
 4:08.68 Scruggsy13
 5:22.50 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:31.04 Dene
 4:35.59 FaLoL
 5:49.57 ichcubegern
 8:36.61 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 14.79 Yes, We Can!
 19.29 KevinG
 19.76 ichcubegern
 19.85 EMI
 20.58 Wookie
 23.75 Wilhelm
 27.37 Dene
 28.35 Jasiolek
 29.94 Andri Maulana
 31.82 notfeliks
 33.60 giorgi
 34.22 FaLoL
 35.98 Scruggsy13
 37.29 DuLe
 38.97 Kenneth Svendson
 39.92 bacyril
 1:01.02 CyanSandwich
 1:02.53 h2f
 1:08.02 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:13.88 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.27 EMI
 2:22.46 Cale S
 3:02.45 Wilhelm
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 5.81 KevinG
 11.26 EMI
 14.54 CuberM
 20.10 CyanSandwich
 20.48 MatsBergsten
 22.79 Cale S
 41.64 bacyril
 42.87 h2f
 47.62 ichcubegern
 DNF Jasiolek
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 44.87 CuberM
 50.39 Cale S
 1:16.21 CyanSandwich
 1:27.29 MatsBergsten
 1:42.81 EMI
 2:20.68 h2f
 2:29.97 DuLe
 2:38.42 ichcubegern
 2:38.50 Scruggsy13
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:22.36 Cale S
 4:12.29 CyanSandwich
 6:46.78 MatsBergsten
26:45.43 Wilhelm
31:21.23 ichcubegern
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:21.42 Cale S
15:05.12 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

16/17 (37:47)  Cale S
13/14 (38:31)  CyanSandwich
11/13 (59:47)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (17:20)  h2f
1/2 ( 8:42)  ichcubegern
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 56.10 bacyril
 1:20.65 ichcubegern
 1:30.90 Cale S
 2:09.50 notfeliks
 2:33.07 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(7)

 55.65 KevinG
 56.18 EMI
 1:12.67 FaLoL
 1:15.95 bacyril
 1:37.07 ichcubegern
 1:55.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:58.83 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:27.45 KevinG
 2:28.22 FaLoL
 2:29.09 EMI
 2:51.43 ichcubegern
 3:27.21 bacyril
 4:40.45 Kenneth Svendson
*Magic*(2)

 1.37 Wilhelm
 2.58 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(10)

 3.32 Wookie
 4.39 Cale S
 4.77 KevinG
 5.15 Jasiolek
 6.77 Wilhelm
 8.50 EMI
 10.22 bacyril
 12.71 CyanSandwich
 14.81 ichcubegern
 16.13 DuLe
*Clock*(4)

 13.34 EMI
 17.76 Kenneth Svendson
 19.40 giorgi
 21.97 KevinG
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.68 KevinG
 4.69 bh13
 4.88 Wookie
 5.53 bacyril
 5.79 DuLe
 5.87 EMI
 6.59 ichcubegern
 7.32 Cale S
 8.16 Jasiolek
 8.69 FaLoL
 9.54 Kenneth Svendson
 9.82 Scruggsy13
 11.36 notfeliks
 11.49 Schmidt
 13.94 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:32.39 bacyril
 1:47.42 bh13
 2:10.81 Dene
 2:35.31 ichcubegern
 2:47.95 DuLe
 4:28.36 Kenneth Svendson
10:37.30 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(8)

 15.09 obatake
 29.27 Wilhelm
 35.52 KevinG
 35.93 Cale S
 43.24 bacyril
 55.33 DuLe
 1:30.23 ichcubegern
 DNF EMI
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 okayama
27 irontwig
28 guusrs
28 Attila
31 ichcubegern
32 Cale S
43 h2f

*Contest results*

210 ichcubegern
204 Cale S
203 EMI
174 KevinG
158 bacyril
140 FaLoL
119 CyanSandwich
118 MatsBergsten
103 Yes, We Can!
103 Dene
101 bh13
99 Kenneth Svendson
98 Jasiolek
98 Wookie
97 DuLe
91 Scruggsy13
85 stevecho816
80 h2f
79 notfeliks
67 Wilhelm
66 Andri Maulana
64 giorgi
59 CuberM
32 LostGent
30 SirWaffle
29 Schmidt
22 cubefanatic
20 typeman5
17 irontwig
17 okayama
15 Attila
15 guusrs
15 BoshedCubes
13 arbivara
13 bulletpal
12 obatake
11 MarcelP


----------

